# In general, who has the advantage: Right or left-handed OH cubers?



## nicjsb (Jul 2, 2008)

I am somewhat ambidextrous, there is little variation in my right and left hand OH times (though I haven't done it much). 

I could choose either one as my main OH, but I would want to stick with that one. Which one tends to be the better choice, in terms of making algorithms easier? I know that Yu Nakajima uses his left hand...


----------



## shelley (Jul 2, 2008)

Right or left handed cubers? I can't see any advantage if the cube is symmetric.

Perhaps you mean same hand vs. opposite hand OH cubers? I'm right handed, but I do OH with my left hand. Since most of my algorithms involve R turns, holding the cube in my left hand leaves more of my fingers available to do R turns.

Of course, the Dzoans do OH with their dominant hand, and they're pretty decent at OH cubing


----------



## nicjsb (Jul 3, 2008)

What I meant was, since most of the algorithms use FRU moves, are those moves easier to do with the right or left hand?


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

nicjsb said:


> What I meant was, since most of the algorithms use FRU moves, are those moves easier to do with the right or left hand?



Uh.. if you use your right hand you can mirror any alg to FLU.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm both handed! I'm currently trying to get my times around the same in each hand, but I like right more, I don't see an advantage in either


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 3, 2008)

A lot of moves in solves are R and U moves, and they are easer to do it OH with the left hand. However, you can mirror those moves with your right hand, but I wouldn't do that LOL.

You should do what you're most comfortable with. Try one hand for a week, then try the other hand the next week. Then pick what you like most.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 3, 2008)

Flip a coin, pick a hand, and always use that hand. You'll get good at it, it doesn't really matter which one it is.


----------



## Rama (Jul 3, 2008)

I allways mirrored algs from the start, but I use my left hand because it's my most dextrous one.


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> *A lot of moves in solves are R and U moves*, and *they are easer to do it OH with the left hand*. However, *you can mirror those moves with your right hand, but I wouldn't do that LOL*.



1: Only if you learn algorithms with lots of R and U moves.
2: I do most of my R/U algorithms quite easily with my right hand. (Of course, the cube is rotated).
3: Why not? I did that for many of the OLL's to save learning two algorithms for a mirrored case.


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > *A lot of moves in solves are R and U moves*, and *they are easer to do it OH with the left hand*. However, *you can mirror those moves with your right hand, but I wouldn't do that LOL*.
> ...



Wow, how do you do RU algs with you RH?! My algs are all mostly RU. With my LH, I average about 30-33 seconds. With my RH, I am usually a whole minute slower at least.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 3, 2008)

I wonder why so many people think that UL is very easy but UR is very hard, there isn't a big difference.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 3, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> I wonder why so many people think that UL is very easy but UR is very hard, there isn't a big difference.


Uh-huh.

I've set NR singles on records that had long UL CLS algs. One had a CLS alg that I can do almost as fast in UL as 2H, and takes longer to mirror to UR...


----------



## hdskull (Jul 6, 2008)

alexc said:


> Wow, how do you do RU algs with you RH?! My algs are all mostly RU. With my LH, I average about 30-33 seconds. With my RH, I am usually a whole minute slower at least.



z' then U/L moves = R/U moves.


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 6, 2008)

hdskull said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, how do you do RU algs with you RH?! My algs are all mostly RU. With my LH, I average about 30-33 seconds. With my RH, I am usually a whole minute slower at least.
> ...



That's exactly what I do.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the only alg I inversed for oh [because of my right handedness] is the T. None of the other ones are difficult to execute [that, or I use a different oh-friendly alg all together].


----------



## Lofty (Jul 8, 2008)

Obviously left hand is better because most of the top OH cubers use left hand.
Just like fridrich is obviously the best method because so many people use that too.


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2008)

Duh! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 9, 2008)

#4,5,7 are right handed.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm dominant on my right hand. So right OH just seems natural to me. I think you just need to pick a hand to practice OH with and you'll improve.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 11, 2008)

hdskull said:


> #4,5,7 are right handed.




And 8, Dan Dzoan is righty.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > #4,5,7 are right handed.
> ...



He did average, you did single.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 13, 2008)

Yea, average is what counts.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 27, 2008)

I think that ambidextrous OH cubing is by far the coolest.


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 1, 2015)

*Left-handed OH solvers*

7 year bump ftw. I thought of making a new thread for this but I guess I'll just post here. I'm sure this has been discussed countless times already, but I want to hear your opinions. 

I think left-handed (and ambidextrous) people who use left for OH have an advantage over other cubers and here's why:
1. Most people's solves contain many R and U face turns which are usually easier to do with your left hand, that's why there's more people who use their left hand for OH.
2. Left handed people are naturally more skilled with using their left hand so I think they could improve faster than right handed people who use left for OH.

Then again, I've only just started getting into OH solving so I wouldn't consider myself well informed. Feel free to share your opinions and arguments on why you would agree/disagree with me.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 1, 2015)

That bump tho. I would agree with you, but I'm not very sure. I've been OH solving for about a month or two, but I don't think that my opinion matters that much then.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2015)

rubikmaster said:


> I think left-handed (and ambidextrous) people who use left for OH have an advantage over other cubers and here's why:
> 1. Most people's solves contain many R and U face turns which are usually easier to do with your left hand, that's why there's more people who use their left hand for OH.
> 2. Left handed people are naturally more skilled with using their left hand so I think they could improve faster than right handed people who use left for OH.
> 
> Then again, I've only just started getting into OH solving so I wouldn't consider myself well informed. Feel free to share your opinions and arguments on why you would agree/disagree with me.



I've used right hand for 6 years and I have no problems doing RU moves. I'm permanently rotated the whole solve. So your point #2 should mean right handed people who use right hand also have an advantage


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't think it makes a difference which had you use. While most people use their left hand, a fair number of right-handers are also good at OH.


----------



## xchippy (Aug 1, 2015)

Most people use their left hand, but the cube is symmetrical, so it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I don't think it makes a difference which had you use. While most people use their left hand, a fair number of right-handers are also good at OH.



There have been a few righty WR holders too.
That's gotta mean something right?


----------



## Berd (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm left handed and use my left hand for OH, the master race!


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 1, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> I've used right hand for 6 years and I have no problems doing RU moves. I'm permanently rotated the whole solve. So your point #2 should mean right handed people who use right hand also have an advantage



Yeah, I guess I agree with that. But with argument #1 I was making the assumption that it's generally easier to solve with your left hand rather than your right. So if #1 is correct and applies to everyone, lefties who solve with their left hand would have a slight advantage over righties who solve with their right hand.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 1, 2015)

rubikmaster said:


> Yeah, I guess I agree with that. But with argument #1 I was making the assumption that it's generally easier to solve with your left hand rather than your right. So if #1 is correct and applies to everyone, lefties who solve with their left hand would have a slight advantage over righties who solve with their right hand.


Well, there's also the thing about which eye is dominant. In left handers this tends to be their left and vice versa. This could give a small advantage to the right handed cubers which could balance out the slight advantage lefties would have (unless their both right handed and left eyed in which case you're basically screwed )

However after the first month of OH all of these differences would probably be fairly balanced and evened out.

In fact, I might even go the opposite way and say that righties may have the advantage because most cubers proably become somewhat ambidextrous when it comes to cubing (this has somewhat happened with my piano playing as well as my cubing) so using their left hand for OH would not make too much of a difference (I, although being mostly right-handed, instictively use my left hand for OH)

I mean, if it did surely there would be many more OHers using their right hands?

Sent from my M1005D using Tapatalk


----------



## cashis (Aug 1, 2015)

Ambidextrous for writing and OH masterrace


----------



## Smiles (Aug 1, 2015)

what's the point of ambidextrous OH

"hand neutral" decide which hand to use during inspection


----------



## ottozing (Aug 1, 2015)

Haven't read the whole thread, but to me the first thing that comes to mind is the fact that most of the OH OLL/PLL development, as well as OH tutorials for various things are geared towards lefty OH cubers, which I think is a pretty clear advantage for them.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 2, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Haven't read the whole thread, but to me the first thing that comes to mind is the fact that most of the OH OLL/PLL development, as well as OH tutorials for various things are geared towards lefty OH cubers, which I think is a pretty clear advantage for them.


how are they geared towards lefty cubers?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 2, 2015)

rubikmaster said:


> 7 year bump ftw. I thought of making a new thread for this but I guess I'll just post here. I'm sure this has been discussed countless times already, but I want to hear your opinions.
> 
> I think left-handed (and ambidextrous) people who use left for OH have an advantage over other cubers and here's why:
> 1. *Most people's solves contain many R and U face turns which are usually easier to do with your left hand, that's why there's more people who use their left hand for OH.
> ...



1. Only if you prefer RU moves
2.then rightys that use Righty for OH should have the same advantage?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 2, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> how are they geared towards lefty cubers?



Because most people use lefty therefore the algs are better suited for lefty solvers, similar to how CROP has so much extensions to it and or subsets that can be added to it because it's the most popular method, and it's been developed more because of more people using it


----------



## TheSquareOne (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm caught between this. I've recently started OH practice and I was torn between which hand to use: 

I know my right hand is more dexterous: despite literally being in the name, I've used my right for everything from writing to flipping pages to contact juggling to texting. OH cubing would simply be another thing my right hand could do well. 

Most algorithms involve R and U turns. I realise they can all be translated, but most lists of algorithms have a selection bias for which ones are show; RUR'U' being the main feature. 
Since the majority of algorithms I've learnt focused on these turns, and since these turns are easier to do with my left hand, left it was! (Did I mention I hate learning more algorithms unnecessarily?)

That was my thought process. I realise other people's priorities may have been different. 
To answer your original question I'd reckon left handers have the (very slight) advantage, simply due to the availability of sinister-entric resources.


----------



## cashis (Aug 2, 2015)

Smiles said:


> what's the point of ambidextrous OH
> 
> "hand neutral" decide which hand to use during inspection



nah I don't do that any more 
I used to be hand neutral and decide which hand I liked the cross better for. But that wasn't really worth it, so I just use left


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 2, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Because most people use lefty therefore the algs are better suited for lefty solvers, similar to how CROP has so much extensions to it and or subsets that can be added to it because it's the most popular method, and it's been developed more because of more people using it



It's easy enough to mirror the algs though.

Plus the algs are more suited to recognition with the right eye so ot basically evens out


----------



## TDM (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes, you cannot really argue that right-handed OHers have fewer resources since you only need to mirror what's available. It's not like, for example, cross on D vs COL where there's a significant difference in how cases are fingertricked.


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Aug 3, 2015)

I am right handed and use right hand for OH. Been doing it for about half a year now.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 7, 2015)

I didn't realize that solving OH right handed was any harder….? I just do a z' and do all of my algs from there (the U-perm R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 becomes U L' U L U L U L' U' L' U2). I can do essentially any algorithm like this. It's not hard for me. Sune becomes U L U' L U L2 U'.

I also solve OH using normal ZZ for left block, but a mirrored version of ZZ-LOL for right block (Line on Left).


----------



## gewinnste (Jan 29, 2016)

Lofty said:


> Obviously left hand is better because most of the top OH cubers use left hand.
> Just like fridrich is obviously the best method because so many people use that too.



Wrong. If you're right-handed (brain-wise) you are better with your right hand. Period.

The reason why most top OH cubers use their left hand (even though they are right-handed) is because they were too lazy to mirror algs that are more suited for the left hand (which are a lot and so it's conceivable that actually the whole community refrained from doing so. But that was a big mistake).

Had they taken the time to do that (mirroring) and gone for the right hand (if they're right-handed, obviously), they would have better times now and throughout and we would have better WRs.

Please flame on. It doesn't matter because my argument is theoretically irrefutable (obviously meaning it's practically irrefutable as well).


----------



## TMarshall (Jan 29, 2016)

gewinnste said:


> Wrong. If you're right-handed (brain-wise) you are better with your right hand. Period.
> 
> The reason why most top OH cubers use their left hand (even though they are right-handed) is because they were too lazy to mirror algs that are more suited for the left hand (which are a lot and so it's conceivable that actually the whole community refrained from doing so. But that was a big mistake).
> 
> ...



Please give us evidence that a right hander will be better with their right hand. I've talked to people about this, and most of the time it's because they felt more comfortable with their left hand, not because of algorithms.


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 29, 2016)

TMarshall said:


> Please give us evidence that a right hander will be better with their right hand. I've talked to people about this, and most of the time it's because they felt more comfortable with their left hand, not because of algorithms.



really?! that's the opposite of my personal experience. being right handed, i chose to use my right hand since it was easier for me to turn the cube with it compared to with my left hand.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel more comfortable with my left hand (even just when I started iirc). Ofc the fact that most cubers chose their left hand and I was too lazy to mirror algs also played its role, admittedly.
And I'm usually right-handed.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

I use my right hand and I'm right-handed because that's what felt natural to me when I started. Now left-hand OH feels weird to me.

Also, I fingertrick my RUgen algs like this:
z'
Us = L fingertricks
Rs = U fingertricks


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 29, 2016)

I think left-handed cuber has more advantage, especially for begginer oh solvers, bet maybe later it's the same


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 29, 2016)

I use my right hand because it's more dexterous. I really don't do OH that much but I could probably mirror my algs if I started getting into it.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 29, 2016)

gewinnste said:


> Wrong. If you're right-handed (brain-wise) you are better with your right hand. Period.
> 
> The reason why most top OH cubers use their left hand (even though they are right-handed) is because they were too lazy to mirror algs that are more suited for the left hand (which are a lot and so it's conceivable that actually the whole community refrained from doing so. But that was a big mistake).
> 
> ...


this is one of the stupidest posts I've ever seen. You are calling the fastest OH solvers LAZY? that makes absolutely no sense, they've spent countless hours practicing and improving, obviously if they thought righty was better they would use that
Until you can speak with some experience, you should be making no assumptions about them.
now dont get me wrong, i don't mind people who use righty, but your post just makes me angry


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm completely ambidextrous, so it really doesn't affect me. However, I prefer using my right hand for algorithms because more algorithms were better optimized for it. I get sub 1 times on both, but I'm around 15 seconds faster with my left. However, that's not me, it's just my practice time. 

Just use the hand that you want, there is no real physical disadvantage holding you back.


----------



## frogmanson (Jan 30, 2016)

Most QWERTY keyboard typists are more dexterous with their left hand. I suspect some of this dexterity translates into the popular choice of left hand OH cubing.


----------



## gewinnste (Jan 30, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> this is one of the stupidest posts I've ever seen. You are calling the fastest OH solvers LAZY? that makes absolutely no sense, they've spent countless hours practicing and improving, obviously if they thought righty was better they would use that
> Until you can speak with some experience, you should be making no assumptions about them.
> now dont get me wrong, i don't mind people who use righty, but your post just makes me angry



As said above and obviously: The cube is symmetric
This, plus the fact that the dexterity of hands is not = right-handed is better.

I don't even have to solve a cube 2H in under 2 min or at all to know that for a fact.

P.S. Most top cubers were high-school kids, when they started. They are usually impatient and they are usually not willing to thoroughly think through a principle. At this point in life, even the brightest kids are in a system of knowledge-absorption rather than generation.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 30, 2016)

Are you sure that cubers in general are not willing to thoroughly think through a principle? ._.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 30, 2016)

gewinnste said:


> As said above and obviously: The cube is symmetric
> This, plus the fact that the dexterity of hands is not = right-handed is better.
> 
> I don't even have to solve a cube 2H in under 2 min or at all to know that for a fact.
> ...





I started doing OH with my right hand (dominant), but I switched. Why? I use CFOP this method is mainly about (F2L) RU and rotations.. While using tight hand, od have to think a bit more to do this pairs than while using left hand. Also I find it harder to lookahead, when cube is rotated.

LL algs where mainly gen to use RU+F/D/M moves, why would I'd like to relearn them, when I can do all my algs OH automatically after learning them 2HH(only with left). Maybe it's my laiziness, but I mind relearning few hundred algs...

This is really specific for me. I probably have less colagen in my hands, etc so I can move them unnaturally. Left hand got bigger ability for that (keyboard?) so using left hand is logical choice.

That should be obvious, but maybe not for you. Most ppl use left hand, just because it's easier to do RU with them. You also said we would get greater WRs. Well I don't think so. If child born left hand dominated, but parents thought it to write with right hand and do everything with right hand, it won't be great situation, but after some practice it will be doinga better using non-dominant hand. Same in cubing, practice matters not hand. If you can prove me that using right hand I would be second faster than I am using my left hand, I'll switch. Lefty got advantage of practice which matters most.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 30, 2016)

gewinnste said:


> It doesn't matter because my argument is theoretically irrefutable (obviously meaning it's practically irrefutable as well).



Your theory is irrefutable under the assumptions that you have made. Theory is only right in practice if your assumptions are correct, none of which you have proven to be true or have even given empirical evidence, other than state that people are generally right-hand dominant, which doesn't necessarily imply that one-handed cubing is an activity that relies on the dominant hand. Think about when you type on a keyboard, do you think your right hand is doing a better job of hitting keys than your left hand? Flicking a cube is not a particularly more taxing task on your hand than hitting a key, and like typing on a keyboard quickly, techniques for being quick at one-handed solving have to be learned on either hand (or both hands in the case of the keyboard).

In the case of either right or left hand, to maneuver a cube with one hand, you have to teach yourself how to manipulate the cube with one hand. It doesn't come naturally for either hand -- you have to learn pinky flicks, flicking with the back of your fingers, how to grip the cube, etc. Since you have to teach yourself these specific things, it's very plausible to think that the learning curve on either hand is the same or at least comparable, so why not take advantage of the large base of knowledge you already have from two-handed solving? Having been a righty OH solver who converted to lefty, I don't think the learning curve in terms of dexterity is any different for either of my hands. (yay sample size of 1)

I'm not saying that I'm right or wrong with my examples here, but you are making broad generalizing claims that go against the experiences of cubers who have tried OH with both hands and have developed resources based on the things they have learned and tried, and appear to have little experience in this yourself.

Also, thanks for bumping an old topic for the purposes of starting a flame war. You should probably drop the rude, flame-bait language here if you want to have a civil discussion and not face infractions.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 30, 2016)

Kudz said:


> If child born left hand dominated, but parents thought it to write with right hand and do everything with right hand, it won't be great situation, but after some practice it will be doinga better using non-dominant hand. Same in cubing, practice matters not hand.


Forcing left handed children to write with the right hand is considered a bad thing, they won't probably achieve the same speed/dexterity at writting as if they were allowed to use their left hand.

But practice, algs and dominant eye are more important for cubing, so most people are right choosing to use their left. But if time is not an issue, algs can be learned, and one could learn LU algs for 2H also.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 30, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Forcing left handed children to write with the right hand is considered a bad thing, they won't probably achieve the same speed/dexterity at writting as if they were allowed to use their left hand.
> 
> But practice, algs and dominant eye are more important for cubing, so most people are right choosing to use their left. But if time is not an issue, algs can be learned, and one could learn LU algs for 2H also.


 
Yes, but after some practice non-dominant hand will be faster from other one. Not potentially faster. The difference is too small.. I never said that it's a good thing, but sometimes it happens..
For me: right=left 
This thread is something like, what would happen if i learn petrus before cfop. Pointless, just stop.


----------



## gewinnste (Jan 31, 2016)

1. I find "this is one of the stupidest posts I've ever seen" much more insulting than telling sb. they don't have the required insight into sth.
2. This thread is as pointless as any other. 
3. Evidence that the dominant hand (which is the right hand 5-10x more often than the left hand) is preferable for cubing? Here goes: RU... - rich algs are much more abundant than LU...-rich algs. - from which my argument is automatically derived (main reason for so many lefties among top OH cubers is that they didn't want to relearn so many algs, mirrored.)
4. Kudz, you are strongly backing up my argument (didn't want to relearn lots of algs that are bad for the right hand), thanks. 
5. I am lazy at some things, that doesn't mean I am lazy at other things or a lazy person in general. Same goes for everybody else. 
6. Dominant eye is more important than hand-specific dexterity for (OH)cubing? Why don't YOU back this bold claim up with some evidence? 
7. I never understood why bumping a thread is bad, on average (the whole flaming accusation thing aside). It's like saying: "Now that some people have given input on this and that issue we know everything. Case closed."
Not exactly productive.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 1, 2016)

I can't speak for others, and I know I'm not that fast at OH, but I'm right handed, and started out using my right hand for OH but later switched to my left hand. I have no problem mirroring algs, and in fact often mirror algs in 2H solving to avoid AUFs without a problem. The reason I switched to my left hand is that I recognition from the right was far more comfortable than if my right hand was blocking it, and that the cube felt more stable in my left hand, possibly because I'm used to using my left hand to stabilise the cube in 2 handed solving. 

Also, the hostile and condescending attitude of "my arguments are irrefutable" is not really conducive to a constructive discussion.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 1, 2016)

So I've been thinking about the reasons people use their non-dominant cubing hand to do OH and I think the actual reason is significantly simpler than people make it out to be.

When I cube, I am right-hand dominant. I do a majority of my algorithms right handed, this means my left hand is left to grip the cube and do U' turns (with U occasionally depending on alg), with the occasional R at the end of an alg. This leaves my ring and middle finger on my left hand to grip the cube. Now, let's remove my right hand from the equation entirely, I can still grip the cube exactly the same, but now I can do all R and U moves with my index and pinky respectively. My hand position is pretty much the same whether I do OH or 2H. When starting OH it felt far more natural to use my non-dominant hand for this reason. I had already developed a good grip and I was not required to re-learn how to grip the cube with my right hand.

If you consider cubers who mostly use their left hand like Robert Yau and Daniel Wannamaker, their grip is mainly with the right hand. I know Robert uses right hand for OH, and I don't know for a fact of this, but I would assume that Daniel does as well. Of course there are anomalies, such as Przemyslaw Kaleta, who is right hand dominant and does OH with their right hand. But cubing isn't terribly restrictive and you can teach your hands to be dextrous at whatever necessary so that they can perform tasks to a certain standard. So in the end, it doesn't really matter the reason, but I think my argument is a very safe assumption as to why it is most common for cubers to use their non-dominant hand.


----------

